# Online Review Course for CIVIL PE Exam



## civilized_naah (May 18, 2011)

The online review course for the Principles &amp; Practice of Civil Engineering (PE-Civil) exam given in October 2011 will be taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami, P.E., author of the book All in One Civil Engineering PE: Breadth and Depth Exam Guide (McGraw Hill Professional, June 2009). The course will be offered over a 2 month period (10 weeks), with two 3-hour meetings each week. The total contact time for the course will be 60 hours. Tentative start date is Monday August 16th, 2011. More detailed information is at www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-October2011.html


----------

